# Are you a pervert?



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Come out you perverts.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

lol Sanji


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

mark101 said:


>


That's me.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Not really. Maybe a little bit. Depends who will you ask that about me.
I didnt vote though. I can be on any of those options depending on the angle I am looking at it.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm totally a pervert.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

probably offline said:


> That's me.


 You're scary!

Yeah, I'm a perv.

Where's the perv king? *Edit* There you are!^

I feel like there should be different levels of perv threat like the homeland security. :lol I'm blue! Not too scary but not quite right. You've now been warned.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

yes and its fun


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

There should be a rule that if you vote yes, You must state what makes you a pervert.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

I would have to choose "saint" from that list. Nothing about my tastes is pervy. Liking sex with appropriate adults for one's age is far from wrong in any way. And I am a monogamous person--preferring just one partner to share my time with. It's healthy and good. The only sexual impropriety I really feel down on myself for was getting a friend with benefits to blow me in my office in the middle of the day while a good 40 to 50 other people worked outside. Oh, how screwed up that would have been if someone opened the door and saaw me on the floor without my pants. It seemed naughty and adventurous at the time but it was pressing the line into reckless and would have been explosively bad gossip if not a firing offense. But she WAS 30 and I was 32. Nothing weird there.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

housebunny said:


> You're scary!
> 
> Yeah, I'm a perv.
> 
> ...


 We already have it for trolls....


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

No, i'm a Perd-Vert.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Pervert is such an offensive term, I prefer to be called a sexually unconventional individual.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> We already have it for trolls....


Hahaha! :lol I'm cookie monster and the face fits! Why is Ernie higher than Bert?



tbyrfan said:


> No, i'm a Perd-Vert.


What's a Perd-Vert?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

housebunny said:


> Hahahah! :lol I'm cookie monster and the face fits! Why is Ernie higher than Bert?


 It would be racist :lol.
It's for color matching. Ernie isn't yellow :haha.

This way, the Sesame Street demographic can keep track of the status .


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

um hi


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Of course.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I am.. :3


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Let me check. . . 

Yes.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Pervert is such an ambiguous word. Prefer to think of myself as open-minded.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Totally.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I like sex a lot and fantasize about all the naughty things I'd like to do with girls I like, so I'd have to say yes.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


>












Blasphemy!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Major perv.

As evidenced by 40% of my posts being shirtless, testosterone dripping, men.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Blasphemy!


Why I've never been more insulted in my life missy! :wife


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> Yes


 Aren't you the one who flipped out when someone mentioned cleavage in your presence? Or were you just messing around? I don't get it. How can you be a pervert if you get offended that easily?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Aren't you the one who flipped out when someone mentioned cleavage in your presence? Or were you just messing around? I don't get it. How can you be a pervert if you get offended that easily?


Being sexually open-minded doesn't mean I'm okay with every guy walking by commenting on various parts of my body.

Plus I am in a relationship, so my perversion is limited within the bonds of what I say/do with my bf.

But overall, yes, I do have interests that are considered non-traditional/ perverted by the regular vanilla folk.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No. I'm very vanilla.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> No. I'm very vanilla.


Ha!


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

I use to be a pervert but I evolved into something much worse.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> Being sexually open-minded doesn't mean I'm okay with every guy walking by commenting on various parts of my body.
> 
> Plus I am in a relationship, so my perversion is limited within the bonds of what I say/do with my bf.
> 
> But overall, yes, I do have interests that are considered non-traditional/ perverted by the regular vanilla folk.


 Well, it just seems hypocritical. I mean, the term "pervert" is a little extreme for someone who is the slightest bit off the beaten path in their sexual interests. I wouldn't call myself a perv but I am very, very open-minded and I can't see myself getting offended by a genuine compliment on a forum. If I thought it was mean-spirited, that would be different but the guy didn't seem to be trying to insult you. Though it might have been a little insensitive, the point I was trying to make was that if you're really that open-minded, why get offended over something that doesn't even matter?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

KelsKels said:


>


That's beautiful.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Never...hehehe


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Well, it just seems hypocritical. I mean, the term "pervert" is a little extreme for someone who is the slightest bit off the beaten path in their sexual interests. I wouldn't call myself a perv but I am very, very open-minded and I can't see myself getting offended by a genuine compliment on a forum. If I thought it was mean-spirited, that would be different but the guy didn't seem to be trying to insult you. Though it might have been a little insensitive, the point I was trying to make was that if you're really that open-minded, why get offended over something that doesn't even matter?


I thought it was disrespectful. Anyway, I'm not public property so no one has the right to assess my body like I'm a thing there for their pleasure. It has nothing to do with sexual openness, which involves consent. There is no consent involved when random people comment on your body in public. The only person qualified to make determinations on my sexuality would be me or someone I actually have sex with.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> I thought it was disrespectful. Anyway, I'm not public property so no one has the right to assess my body like I'm a thing there for their pleasure. It has nothing to do with sexual openness, which involves consent. There is no consent involved when random people comment on your body in public. The only person qualified to make determinations on my sexuality would be me or someone I actually have sex with.


:|


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

lol what a stupid question


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

scooby said:


> :|


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


>


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Definitely. Just ask my gf.


----------

